# GBAtemp Meeting in London



## Costello (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey everyone, fellow tempers!

We've been planning a meeting for a couple of weeks now.
Only, the meeting topic was posted in the staff forum which is obviously a problem for non-staff members willing to come and join us.
So, in this topic we'll discuss what we're going to do, what time we meet and where.

*Where?*
Well it appears that the Victoria tube station is a good place for most people, so we'll probably just meet there at first.
It's recommended for anyone to have an oyster card or something that allows you to use the tube on an unlimited basis.

*Who?*
Confirmed members to come: Costello, Little, shaunj66, dice, the teej, Thug4L1f3 (& Mrs Thuguette), jaxxster
Likely to come: moozxy, inf, Hadrian
Probably won't come but you never know: ShadowXP, xcalibur

*When?*
Well if you haven't noticed the topic description, it's on November 29th (next Saturday).
As for the time, well it depends on when you can make it.
Apparently 10am at Victoria tube station for the earliest, then we'll see about the others later?

*What?*
- Definitely bring your DS and games or flash cart.
- We're going to the Trocadero (a 4-floor arcade)
- We'll probably have lunch somewhere, maybe dinner too in the evening, depends who's still around
- any suggestions?


--- extra question: *can I come too?*
well if you're a long time member and think you'd feel comfortable hanging around with us (a bunch of 20-30 yr olds), then feel free to join us! It's gonna be fun!


Photos will be posted in another blog post after the meeting!
See ya all!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 26, 2008)

I know I can't come, I'm in Australia, but quick question:

Would you guys mind a 13 year old turning up there?


----------



## Costello (Nov 26, 2008)

I wouldn't mind personally but it would probably feel uncomfortable cause the youngest person in the group so far is like 20.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 26, 2008)

Hehehehheheh... I like the fact that gamers come in a wide range of ages


----------



## Little (Nov 26, 2008)

I would mind because children arent allowed in pubs =p


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 26, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> I would mind because children arent allowed in pubs =p


They can sit in the gutter outside and beg for booze money.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 26, 2008)

I would very much like to come but I am in London the following Thursday for a concert and at £25 a hit + tube + pub + a reasonable likelihood of some tourist stuff that would place serious strain on my fun stuff money supply.
If I know someone heading that way (it being a Saturday means it is not likely) I will do my best to appear.

Failing that I worry about Nintendo black ops teams, almost the entire GBAtemp upper echelons (aside from the real boss naturally) in a non-clandestine meeting this time. Brazen guys, brazen.


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 26, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Little said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha... thanks a lot Hadrian


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 26, 2008)

A bunch of admins and mods in the same place, someone should warn Nintendo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol, I wish I could go


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 26, 2008)

I will be at Victoria TUBE (not coach) station at 10am. I will be standing at the BOTTOM of the elevators that lead up to the food terrace. I will most likely be with Costello as he'll probably be the first there, or maybe Dice. Or maybe I'll be a loner.

If you are DEFINETELY coming, and would like my mobile number for the meet up, send me a PM asking for it.

Hope to see some Tempers there!


----------



## moozxy (Nov 26, 2008)

HMM...


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 26, 2008)

You should do it in Holland once.

No, really, I mean it.

Like, Amsterdam is cool.

And you don't have to be 21 to be allowed in a "pub"(we don't have pubs, we do have, café's? Is that an english word? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

You may even go in there, and drink fanta.

If I had a little more money, and if it was announced a little earlier, I would have come.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 26, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> You should do it in Holland once.
> 
> No, really, I mean it.
> 
> ...


You can be any age to go into a pub as long as you're with an adult, though some will only allow under 18's at certain times.  You do have to be over 18 to drink booze though.


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 26, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> What?
> -* Definitely bring your DS and games or flash cart.*
> - We're going to the Trocadero (a 4-floor arcade)
> - We'll probably have lunch somewhere, maybe dinner too in the evening, depends who's still around
> - any suggestions?



will u ban me if i bring my flashcart with roms in it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




man i wish i can come there, its only 2 hours journey but im busy on saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (dont wanna miss my pr0ns)


----------



## T-hug (Nov 26, 2008)

Costello I hope the Trocadero has a SFII cab ROFL!


----------



## science (Nov 26, 2008)

Sounds like fun, too bad all the fun stuff happens in Europe. Not enough long time Canadian members here! Maybe I'll fly to Toronto and track down ScuberSteve and Ace Gunman


----------



## Minox (Nov 26, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun, too bad all the fun stuff happens in Europe. Not enough long time Canadian members here! Maybe I'll fly to Toronto and track down ScuberSteve and Ace Gunman


Being in Europe doesn't help that much either :/


----------



## da_head (Nov 26, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun, too bad all the fun stuff happens in Europe. Not enough long time Canadian members here! Maybe I'll fly to Toronto and track down ScuberSteve and Ace Gunman


and me!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Nov 26, 2008)

I could possibly... but...
Maybe. it all depends on what happens nearer the time.

Do I have to bring bribes or something?


----------



## science (Nov 26, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but I don't need to track you down, I know where you go to school


----------



## dice (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm 18 btw


----------



## science (Nov 26, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> I'm 18 btw








I thought you were 25ish!


----------



## da_head (Nov 26, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but u don't know my name


----------



## upbumpo190 (Nov 26, 2008)

How about a 15 (16 in 4 months) year old coming? Not sure I could (or if I'm even allowed to :S) take two trains (TGV + Eurostar + Bus) plus bus, just for a saturday noon meet-up though. TGV is pretty expensive and I don't know about eurostar.
Anyways, south of France is pretty deserted.

If anybody is around Montpellier, maybe we could figure something out!


----------



## Gaisuto (Nov 26, 2008)

Makes me wonder how many staff aren't from the other side of the ocean...
I always feel left out of things.


----------



## moozxy (Nov 26, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> I'm 18 btw


I'm 18 too!
was this what you were going to tell me on irc the other day?
I was sleeping lol


----------



## science (Nov 26, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moozxy you aren't allowed to go to meet ups anymore, causes too much drama.


----------



## moozxy (Nov 26, 2008)

Anymore? but I haven't been to one!

*Posts merged*

ohwait 
I forgot about the other ones lololol


----------



## kevenka (Nov 26, 2008)

If only the US was that simple -.-
Country is just too huge =/


----------



## jaxxster (Nov 26, 2008)

mind if i come?


----------



## Costello (Nov 26, 2008)

yea please do come too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with your mate's ex if you want too LOL
let me add u to teh list then


----------



## Little (Nov 26, 2008)

i think we should like.... all meet outside my hostel =)


----------



## jaxxster (Nov 26, 2008)

i also feel we should hit up a pub! Be cool to finally meet some people behind the temp!


----------



## da_head (Nov 26, 2008)

k that's it. we're doin a canadian get together as well! (in toronto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

[/thread hijack]


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 26, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> k that's it. we're doin a canadian get together as well! (in toronto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way man! Winnipeg is where all the cool kids are!


----------



## da_head (Nov 26, 2008)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k let's compromise. halfway?

PRAIRIE GET TOGETHERS FTW! i'll be able to see all the guests arrivin in a 50 km radius.


----------



## Anakir (Nov 27, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> k that's it. we're doin a canadian get together as well! (in toronto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol I can always make it to that one. If I remember, you go to York U right? The strike screwing you over?


----------



## da_head (Nov 27, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice ur here too! yeah the strike is a bitch, but surprisingly i'm keeping up. though i'm bored all day, i think i posted over 40 posts today O.O

if there's a decent amount of ppl in toronto, we can actually do a get together.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 27, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice im in toronto too. At centennial progress campus, anyone go there? So whens this gbatemp party get together for canadians??


----------



## Anakir (Nov 27, 2008)

Haha. This is really starting to be a hijack of a thread. Any other Torontorians? No PMall suggestions please for a meetup. I've gone there too often. lol.


----------



## da_head (Nov 27, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Haha. This is really starting to be a hijack of a thread. Any other Torontorians? No PMall suggestions please for a meetup. I've gone there too often. lol.


i live like a 10 min drive from there!
but yeah let's not go there. i'm white >.> loool

edit: k gotta get off the comp now. i think we first need to figure out how many torontoninans (?) there are, and how many would be willing to come. i'll make a thread about it tmr.


----------



## Sstew (Nov 27, 2008)

Sounds cool, but I live in the US, Anyway Have fun


----------



## JPH (Nov 27, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Makes me wonder how many staff aren't from the other side of the ocean...
> I always feel left out of things.


We will have a Southern USA meeting


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 27, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Gaisuto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll go with yellow face paint and blue clothes, as well as a blue party hat.


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 27, 2008)

Lucky lads!, if I would have money I would be there.
Have a great time!, I'll be there in spirit.

We will have our own meeting with Ed, Mikki and Shinji in the US


----------



## AeroHex (Nov 27, 2008)

ill go get a plane ticket now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 right over to London,not i wishhhh!!


----------



## upbumpo190 (Nov 27, 2008)

Plane is actually a good idea (from France). Ryanair has some cheap tickets, ex: MPL to London STD €40 incl. tax. They have pretty good prices all over western Europe. I can't come though.

Anyways, have fun!


----------



## Akoji (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh I'm from Québec... no canadian meet up for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why we don't make our canadian meet up in Montréal, we could go eat some poutine haha.
And our bars/pub close later in the night than in Ontario


----------



## Noitora (Nov 27, 2008)

I wonder how many people would come if I organised a GBAtemp meeting in Athens...


----------



## Costello (Nov 27, 2008)

stop hijacking MY thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



make your own!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 27, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> stop hijacking MY thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One thread is enough
For all of us

Edit: Hijack combo.


----------



## Akoji (Nov 27, 2008)

Come on Costello, we can all stand united as one banner, love :3


----------



## Jackreyes (Nov 27, 2008)

I'd come... but nobody likes me...
and... I'd have to get a train...
and I'm scared of all you older peoples...


----------



## da_head (Nov 27, 2008)

Akoji said:
			
		

> Oh I'm from Québec... no canadian meet up for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o yeah! and the drinkin age there is 18 xD
i mite go to ottawa for xmas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's kinda close


----------



## Akoji (Nov 27, 2008)

Well in Toronto too no? I know that USA is 21, but I'm sure that in toronto it's 18 too...


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm currently right in the middle of my mock exams, and I have no money  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*IS VERY JEALOUS*


----------



## da_head (Nov 27, 2008)

Akoji said:
			
		

> Well in Toronto too no? I know that USA is 21, but I'm sure that in toronto it's 18 too...


lol toronto is 19. trust me.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 27, 2008)

Akoji said:
			
		

> Well in Toronto too no? I know that USA is 21, but I'm sure that in toronto it's 18 too...


Drinking age in Ontario is 19.  I think 18 is for smoking.

PS: Poutine meetup!!!!!!


----------



## da_head (Nov 27, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Akoji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


smokin is also 19, but who cares about that shit.
also, i'm gonna make a thread now for toronto/ontario. we should rly stop hijacking


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Nov 27, 2008)

sure id love to come
just let me go grab my private jet XD


----------



## JPH (Nov 27, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> sure id love to come
> just let me go grab my private jet XD


tinymonkeyt, you can come meet and visit me anytime u like.


----------



## da_head (Nov 27, 2008)

are there any americans that live near the border and would be willing to come to toronto?


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 27, 2008)

You do know its still far from niagara falls to toronto.


----------



## da_head (Nov 27, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> You do know its still far from niagara falls to toronto.


yeah tru >.>


----------



## Daois (Nov 27, 2008)

I would love to come to the meet-up since I'm still new to England and haven't met much people outside of work...

...but, even though I'm a long-time member, I would just feel awkward since no one really knows me on the forums.. AND, I don't get paid until the 1st anyways.


----------



## R2DJ (Nov 27, 2008)

Awww....opportunity knocked but I have a lot to do this weekend and I don't have my DS so I'll be teh odd one out.

I really wanna see your faces.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 27, 2008)

@R2DJ psst:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=476...t=0&start=0

Back on topic it looks like a definite no from me, if I was not going on Thursday next week I would definitely have come. There is next time though (this is not the first time such a thing has occured).

@"I wish you did one in the US", did you not see the US trip earlier this year:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=module&am...=255&page=2


----------



## R2DJ (Nov 27, 2008)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> @R2DJ psst:
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=476...t=0&start=0


I know that but nothing beats seeing them face-to-face (minus the computer screen).


----------



## The Teej (Nov 28, 2008)

Seen as it's virtually impossible to find a picture of me in that 64 page thread, I'll just post mine here:






I'm the guy on the right.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 28, 2008)

I wont be there, no one can babysit for me.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2008)

I wish I could make it but I don't think I'll be able to.  I'm definitely up for the next one if there is one.  For all you lucky people who are going have a great time!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 28, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I wont be there, no one can babysit for me.


dont worry we will arrange our own personal meeting in croatia at toni's house!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  trolley you can join in too
hold on...arent we already there??!!


----------



## ZenZero (Nov 28, 2008)

we shud do 1 in norwich


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 28, 2008)

10am nah, no thanks, i'm terrible at getting up early lol


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 28, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> sure id love to come
> just let me go grab my private jet XD



Could you make a little detour in your way to London to pick me up?


----------



## dice (Nov 28, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Apparently 10am at Victoria tube station for the earliest, *then we'll see about the others later?*



We can meet up with you later, perferably somewhere in central london (e.g. @ oxford circus station at around 12 or 1 or something)


----------



## Costello (Nov 28, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> 10am nah, no thanks, i'm terrible at getting up early lol


you can come later though! this will last all day long, I expect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we need to set another meeting point anyway.


@dice: I'll be at Victoria coach station at 9:50am


----------



## Noitora (Nov 28, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going to stay there for just one day?


----------



## dice (Nov 28, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you'll have to walk to the underground tube station then xD


----------



## Costello (Nov 28, 2008)

I was of course implying that I would be welcoming shaun at the coach station. And then we'll meet y'all at the tube station.

Noitora: actually I live in new zealand and am flying over to london just for the meeting.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 28, 2008)

And guys, don't forget to bring your DS's. We'll be playing some games no doubt


----------



## The Teej (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm actually well gutted, because I decided to put games in a carry case instead of in their boxes, I'm missing 2 super awesome multi-player games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mainly, Mario Kart DS and Tetris DS). So, unfortunately, the only multi-player game I've got is MPH. Shall I take this along with me or not?

EDIT: Oh, of course, I also have Pokemon Diamond on me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How did I forget that?


----------



## dice (Nov 28, 2008)

my bro has the ds and he's staying over at his uni! who's sharing


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 28, 2008)

This looks intresting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But...

I'm scared of Costello


----------



## jaxxster (Nov 28, 2008)

alright, well im still good for tomorrow. What ds games shall i bring on the cart? Btw, can shaun or costello pm me thier number just incase. 10am outside victoria?


----------



## Costello (Nov 29, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> This looks intresting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well you should be! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





alright I just got back from meeting everyone!

Here's everyone (in order of appearance):
- me (of course I appeared to myself first. O.o )
- shaun j 66
- the teej
- dice
- psyfira
- jaxxster
- little

everyone was fantastic! it was great to meet you all guys & gals =)
the day wasn't exactly well planned or organized and we walked around the streets of london in the cold and rain (which will probably result in me being sick, hehe) but we had a great time overall -- i won't give all the details, im sure the others have a lot to say =)

ps: I'd like to apologize to the 6 of you (who i met today) as I was really in a terrible condition. After a whole week of bad nights sleep, working all day, being in a foreign country, staying at a crappy hotel, walking for miles every day+evening, and on top of that being french. I got really tired at some point in the evening i was almost falling asleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyway, you get the picture!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 29, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is this sarcasm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? Yeah, I already said sorry 3 months ago... It sound great to organise something like this


----------



## Satangel (Nov 29, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've exams?
That English exam won't be so good then


----------



## dice (Nov 29, 2008)

I really enjoyed meeting you guys which was the main thing. I'd love to post more for those interested but I'm too tired now lol. I believe shaun and teej have a few pics that were taken (and a vid).


----------



## Jackreyes (Nov 29, 2008)

Satangel said:
			
		

> DieForIt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I've literally means I have
so... I have exams...

I sort of wish I could've come... but you wouldn't have wanted me there.
Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Little (Nov 29, 2008)

=)

and costy dont be silly you were wonderful


----------



## Prime (Nov 29, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> =)
> 
> and costy dont be silly you were wonderful




He was wonderful?

Ok....I'm glad I didn't come, Who knows what went on during that meeting


----------



## da_head (Nov 30, 2008)

glad u guys had a good time! my attempts to organize a toronto get together has failed miserably 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there's so many ppl that live in cities relatively close, but still kinda of hassle to come. especially our american brothers! i said it once, and i'll say it again, damn england for being so small! >.>


----------



## Little (Nov 30, 2008)

as in he was really nice >.>


----------



## The Teej (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, I have some pics, no video though (who took a video?). The phone cable however is downstairs, so I'll upload them tomorrow.

Had a great time meeting everyone! You were all totally awesome.

Also, STARBUCKS CUPS SUCK.


----------



## Little (Nov 30, 2008)

lolz!


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 30, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> Also, STARBUCKS CUPS SUCK.








 I love this man

Just got home (12:45am) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Had a great time meeting everyone. I've done it so many times before, but I must say it's still so strange seeing online peepz for the first time in real life... You think you know them, but it's still weird to see people for real. But everyone was fantastic, and we had a fun time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Public service announcement: Me and Little rock at pool


----------



## dice (Nov 30, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> The Teej said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heh...


----------



## The Teej (Nov 30, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> The Teej said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want a rematch! On decent tables this time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

I know what you mean though, it was like, you know them but at the same time you don't, but it still felt pretty natural though. Like you said though, we had a fun time indeed


----------



## jaxxster (Nov 30, 2008)

well i had a wikid time meeting everyone! I was a lil bit nervous meeting everyone at first and a bit shy so sorry if i wernt too talkative at all! But had a great time, you lot did suck at pool! Little was suprisingly good at daytona usa! Go her!

Just wanted to say thanks for the meal gbatemp too! Also, you guys all suck at tetris! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 30, 2008)

What the hell I'm rubbish at pool, those were 2 lucky shots along the cushion and you know it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It was a pretty fun day out, and nice to meet everyone. Thanks for setting it up guys! I really didn't mind the walking around, yes I know it was raining but that just made it funny (or maybe that's just me, heh). I've been to plenty of meetups in clubs at Uni where you don't really know anyone before and trust me, some of them were a complete disaster so we did pretty well on that count.


----------



## jaxxster (Nov 30, 2008)

Probs the longest game of pool ever played 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha teej! Hope it didnt stain too much...p.s. dont tell anyone about my childhood secret we discussed yday!


----------



## Little (Nov 30, 2008)

i feel i should have something funny/witty/clever to add to this memory recollection.... but alas no.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 30, 2008)

Little said:
			
		

> i feel i should have something funny/witty/clever to add to this memory recollection.... but alas no.


How about your knee-to-groin escapade?


----------



## Costello (Nov 30, 2008)

From left to right: jaxxster, shaun, The teej, dice, me, little (and Psyfira who took the picture! )


----------



## tomqman (Nov 30, 2008)

kool pictures, wish i saw this thread a few days back i would of come


----------



## Law (Nov 30, 2008)

Your eyes in the first picture scare me, Shaun.

They're staring into my soul...


----------



## The Teej (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh lawd, I look like 3x as big as I usually am in that DDR picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, that DDR game was really weird, it had the buttons in the middle and in the 4 corners, not in the regular 4 directions :/


----------



## The Teej (Nov 30, 2008)

Dice, Costello, Little (who's hiding!), Psyfira, jaxxster and shaun, in left-to-right order. I was taking the picture.





I also took this one, should have got the tempers in there really, but I really liked the look of it so I took it anyway.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 30, 2008)

I like the group picture (first one), I'd like I could meet you guys, but that was just a bit too far away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, dice, you're soooo daaark, almost invisible at that picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm sorry if I offended you, it surely wasn't my intention, and feel free to remove this part 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in that case)..

And little, I love that shirt of yours (you look EMO in that picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
And Costy, what to say, cool as always!


----------



## jaxxster (Dec 1, 2008)

cool pics!


----------



## Little (Dec 1, 2008)

I probably look emo in all the pictures because i sulked any time a camera came near me!!  =p

but yeah, was good hustle everyone!


----------



## Talaria (Dec 1, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> I was of course implying that I would be welcoming shaun at the coach station. And then we'll meet y'all at the tube station.
> 
> Noitora: actually I live in *N*ew *Z*ealand and am flying over to london just for the meeting.


Fix'd - Give it the respect it deserves.

You wish you lived there...


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 2, 2008)

Cool pics, looking as good as always guys!
BTW how tall dice is?


----------



## Costello (Dec 2, 2008)

I think about the same as me, vvoltz! if you remember...


----------



## WildWon (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, i know this thread is old, too bad. Hadn't seen it before, and just took a look at the pics.

I'm jealous to fuck and back. I would have LOVED to have been there. I have such a soft spot in my heart for London, and getting to meet all you crazy kids would have been a blast.

Hopefully in the near future, i can get an east coast US meet up going (i've been working some info on my end before presenting a serious request in the forums again heh), and hopefully get my ass over the pond at some point this next year to catch up with you all.

Mmmmm... geeks from around the world, getting together... its... beautiful.


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 13, 2009)

That reminds me, I've still got the video of Little and The Teej getting their jig on, on DDR to upload


----------



## WildWon (Feb 13, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> That reminds me, I've still got the video of Little and The Teej getting their jig on, on DDR to upload



Bahahaha. Glad i could help jog your memory to get that little piece of blackmail happy memories up on the web.


----------

